# KeePass

## Obelix

...ich bin gerade dabei ein wenig Unordnung in meine Passwörter zu bringen und fand den Gedanken Unterstützung durch KeePass zu erhalten eigentlich prima.

Jetzt kommt natürlich wieder das ABER:

bei mir klappt die Integration nicht richtig. Eigentlich eine Frage für das KeePass Forum, da es aber ein .NET Programm für Windows ist, erspare ich mir vorerst die Antwort "nimm Windows, dann gehts" und Frage mal bei den Expertern hier nach...

Ich bin soweit gekommen, dass es läuft, ich Einträge machen kann und sogar die Website einer eingetragenen Seite geöffnet wird. Allerdings werden Benutzername und Passwort nicht in der Seite eingetragen.

Beispiel: Ich gehe auf die Seite eines meiner Großhändler, hole mir den Titel und die Url von der Seite und erstelle einen Eintrag in KeePass. Ebenfalls werden usr/pwd hinterlegt. Nun schließe ich im Browser die Seite und versuche über KeePass mit "open url" fertig angemeldet zu werden. Es kommt die Seite mit dem Login im Browser und dann wars das. Benutzername und (altes) Passwort trägt Chrome noch ein, aber von KeePass kommt nix. Ein Versuch per "Perform Autotype" etwas zu erreichen endet in der Meldung, dass xdotool fehlt. Nachinstalliert und wieder kein Erfolg. Jetzt kommt zwar keine Meldung mehr, aber es passiert auch sonst nix... Eher schlimmer, mit xdotool wird der User/Pwd in jedes beliebige Fenster gehämmert, das grad den Focus hat, aber im Loginfenster nicht...

Weiß hier jemand Rat, oder muss ich mich in die Höhle des Löwen (KeePass Forum) begeben?

----------

## firefly

Es gibt auch eine linux version vonn Keepass (KeePassX)

http://www.keepassx.org/

----------

## cryptosteve

KeePassX war und ist hier übrigens bestens geeignet, das gewünschte Passwort dahin zu blasen, wo ich es gerade nicht haben möchte. Vorzugsweise in den IRC  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> KeePassX war und ist hier übrigens bestens geeignet, das gewünschte Passwort dahin zu blasen, wo ich es gerade nicht haben möchte. Vorzugsweise in den IRC 

 

??? Was willst du uns damit sagen?

----------

## cryptosteve

Das man bei KeePassX aufpassen sollte, wenn man sich z.B. Passwörter automatisch in Browserfelder einmischen lassen möchte ...

----------

## Max Steel

Ich empfehle clipperz... damit lassen sich Passwörter "aus der Cloud" laden und ohne hässlichen Umweg direkt in die Seite laden, (der hässliche Umweg wäre das einfügen in das gerade aktive Fenster wie aus keepassx bekannt).

Die Daten in der Datenbank von clipperz liegen komplett verschlüsselt darin der auch ein eigener Webserver sein kann, man muss seine Daten also niemandem anvertrauen wenn man das nicht möchte. Außerdem werden die Daten on-the-fly im eigenen Browser ent- und verschlüsselt. Somit gelangen nur verschlüsselte Daten über die Leitung und der Key dafür wird mittels des gesetzten Passworts verschlüsselt.

----------

